# Share Tracking



## Unregistered (7 Apr 2005)

I don't know if this was ever covered - but is there any website that tracks the daily/weekly changes on Irish shares?
A few collegues are starting a share club where we hope gamble a few quid on shares.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

For what it's worth Campbell O'Connor have a free portfolio tracker feature on their website. You don't have to buy shares through them to use this. Ovsiously the ISE website contains details of individual equity and overall index performance etc.


----------



## Unregistered (8 Apr 2005)

Thanks,

Clubman - the ISE webiste is the place to go.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Apr 2005)

Do they have a portfolio tracker tool too? I thought that they had but couldn't find it when I looked and then assumed that I had imagined it.


----------



## PMU (12 Apr 2005)

You can track Irish share prices on the Financial pages of  Yahoo http://www.yahoo.co.uk  They also have a portfolio tracking tool and historical prices.  There is also one on NCB stockbrokers http://www.ncbdirect.com


----------



## eoin (5 May 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was ever covered - but is there any website that tracks the daily/weekly changes on Irish shares?
> A few collegues are starting a share club where we hope gamble a few quid on shares.



The Reuters site has the same facility as well.  In fact it seems to cover every bourse in North America, Europe and the major countries of Asia. The Irish market is quite small and there are a myriad of stocks to chose from in overseas markets. Why limit your groups stock picks?


----------

